# My Swinger engine is cooked



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

S0 today, I got a 1972 Winnie, Indian for the engine and trans. No other parts will work in my Swinger. Any one who needs any parts, send me a note. Frank
frank.id.crownatgmail.com


----------

